# Leaping Lepracuttas



## N2TORTS (Apr 9, 2011)

Just because .......













HAPPY TORT~N 
JD~


----------



## coreyc (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute how big are they now?


----------



## Isa (Apr 9, 2011)

So cute and so perfect  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing cute pics..


----------



## Fernando (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome! ThaNk's for posting these pictures!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2011)

Perfect little guy.


----------



## yagyujubei (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't like the whole leocata, lepracata,Lepracuttas,Sulpards, and those types of names. How about something new, I vote "Savannas". After all, mules aren't called hordonks.

If we pick a name, and use it all the time. it'll stick. Nobody else has done this.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 10, 2011)

VERY nice JD!


----------



## Balboa (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cute (of course who's ever seen an ugly baby tort?  )

Interesting to see what they look like as they age.

LOL @ Hordonks ... I kinda like that better than mule.


----------



## froghaven5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable little torts!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2011)

So unique  Very pretty!


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 10, 2011)

That first picture is sooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 10, 2011)

adorable, love it!


----------



## Mary Ellen (Jun 27, 2011)

*I'm relatively new to the world of tortoises, but I'm not familiar with a Lepracutta tortoise. Is it a nickname for a baby leopard tortoise? They look so cute and pretty like most baby torts do.*


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 27, 2011)

Mary Ellen said:


> *I'm relatively new to the world of tortoises, but I'm not familiar with a Lepracutta tortoise. Is it known by another name? These babies look so cute and pretty like most baby torts do.*



I'm no expert - but I think they are hybrids of sulcata's and leopards. 

Very cute! I would be interested in seeing the adults myself.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 27, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Mary Ellen said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm relatively new to the world of tortoises, but I'm not familiar with a Lepracutta tortoise. Is it known by another name? These babies look so cute and pretty like most baby torts do.*
> ...



That is correct!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 27, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> SnakeyeZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mary Ellen said:
> ...



Heh, Fernando think's I'm an expert. lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 27, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I don't like the whole leocata, lepracata,Lepracuttas,Sulpards, and those types of names. How about something new, I vote "Savannas". After all, mules aren't called hordonks.
> 
> If we pick a name, and use it all the time. it'll stick. Nobody else has done this.





I'm pretty sure that JD was just trying to be cute with the name, but, I'm with you, Dennis. If we all start using the same name it WILL stick. Let's pick something with a bit of dignity to it. Shall we have a contest?


----------



## Angi (Jun 27, 2011)

What is the goal to mixing a leopard and salcata? I am not being a cridict I am just curious if there is something you hope to achieve.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 27, 2011)

Angi said:


> What is the goal to mixing a leopard and salcata? I am not being a cridict I am just curious if there is something you hope to achieve.



Angi .. I tried to answer some of your questions ... its on the other thread ~
JD~


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 27, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure that JD was just trying to be cute with the name, but, I'm with you, Dennis. If we all start using the same name it WILL stick. Let's pick something with a bit of dignity to it. Shall we have a contest?



That would be great!



> Angi .. I tried to answer some of your questions ... its on the other thread ~
> JD~Smile



Which thread? Can you give a link? 

I have seen the sulcata + leopard mix on a Thai website going for about 3800 US dollar, which is an insane price considering that "normal" sulcata/leopard hatchlings only cost about 100 dollars.
Are they difficult to breed? Are they more expensive compared to sulcata/leopard hatchlings in the US? Just wondering.
On that Thai website they advertised "There are only a few of them in the world", to justify the price...

The mixes here are cute, but I'm wondering what adults will look like. Are there any pictures of adult... Lepracattas? (lol, really we should have that contest and pick a name!)

Mina


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 27, 2011)

> Angi .. I tried to answer some of your questions ... its on the other thread ~
> JD~Smile



Which thread? Can you give a link? 

I have seen the sulcata + leopard mix on a Thai website going for about 3800 US dollar, which is an insane price considering that "normal" sulcata/leopard hatchlings only cost about 100 dollars.
Are they difficult to breed? Are they more expensive compared to sulcata/leopard hatchlings in the US? Just wondering.
On that Thai website they advertised "There are only a few of them in the world", to justify the price...

The mixes here are cute, but I'm wondering what adults will look like. Are there any pictures of adult... Lepracattas? (lol, really we should have that contest and pick a name!)

Mina

[/quote]

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Leaping-Lepracutta#axzz1Nzo7js00


JD~


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 27, 2011)

wait... that's a leo and sully in one?? for sure learned something new today!


----------



## Angi (Jun 27, 2011)

I read the thread just now. What I was wondering is if there are any traits you are hoping to breed in or out? Like the Laberdoodle being hypoallergenic. Would a leo and a sully really mate in the wild? This is very interesting


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 28, 2011)

Angi said:


> I read the thread just now. What I was wondering is if there are any traits you are hoping to breed in or out? Like the Laberdoodle being hypoallergenic. Would a leo and a sully really mate in the wild? This is very interesting



.....if within the same territory and no other suitable mate was not to be found.....they sure would!


JD~


----------

